# Eclipse Che 7 Git Commit



## hippokrates1337 (1. Nov 2019)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich versuche gerade, mich in Eclipse Che 7 einzuarbeiten und habe dafür einen Workspace angelegt und ein Git Repository geklont. Nun möchte ich meine Änderungen committen. Mir wird jedoch als Fehler ausgegeben, dass Benutzername und Passwort für Git nicht konfiguriert seien (eine Authorisierung von Openshift.io über OAuth ist aber eingetragen). Nun finde ich leider weder eine config-Datei für Git noch gibt es bei Eclipse Che 7 in den Preferences eine Option bzgl. Benutzername/Passwort. Auch stundenlanges Googlen hat mich nicht weitergebracht, weil die Dokumentation immer auf Eclipse Che 6 basiert und auf Menüs (Profile, VCS, SSH Keys) verweist, die mir gar nicht angezeigt werden.

Vermutlich habe ich einfach etwas total offensichtliches übersehen. Vielleicht kann mich jemand darauf hinweisen, wie ich das behoben bekomme?

Lieben Dank


----------



## Robat (1. Nov 2019)

hast du es mal mit 

```
git --config user.name <name-here>
git --config user.email <email-here>
```
versucht?


----------



## hippokrates1337 (1. Nov 2019)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> hast du es mal mit
> 
> ```
> git --config user.name <name-here>
> ...


Hätte ich gerne. Ich habe aber keine Konsole gefunden, in die ich das eingeben kann. Das CHE Terminal unterstützt verschiedene git-Befehle, aber anscheinend nicht config...


----------

